# Sage Repairs



## Richard Thomason (Aug 16, 2020)

I live in the South West. Where is a good place to get a Sage Barista Express repaired?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How old is it? The only authorised repairer used to be Coffee Classics google them


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> How old is it? The only authorised repairer used to be Coffee Classics google them


 It's 7 years old Dave...or he has had it for 7 years. He posted about the problem in some detail (in the sage forum) last week but didn't get a response.

There was a similar fault here, not sure if it will be of any help to him:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53882-sage-be-fault-no-steam-from-wand-group-head/?do=embed


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I think 'sage repairs' is an oxymoron


----------



## Richard Thomason (Aug 16, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> How old is it? The only authorised repairer used to be Coffee Classics google them


----------



## Richard Thomason (Aug 16, 2020)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Richard Thomason said:


> Will do, thanks.


 It's worth weighing up the cost of repairs with the residual value left in the machine (at 7 years old) and how likely you think that further faults may develop over the next 3 years.

If you can, get a detailed report of what was wrong and what they replaced.


----------



## Richard Thomason (Aug 16, 2020)

Roger that. I've looked after the machine and having broken it down, Everything looks in good order with regard to seals and pipes etc. Of course, the inside of the pressure boiler etc, is another matter! Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Richard Thomason said:


> Roger that. I've looked after the machine and having broken it down, Everything looks in good order with regard to seals and pipes etc. Of course, the inside of the pressure boiler etc, is another matter! Thanks for the thoughts.


 If you have done that, I'm pretty sure you could repair (for little money) what is probably a simple fault.


----------



## Richard Thomason (Aug 16, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> If you have done that, I'm pretty sure you could repair (for little money) what is probably a simple fault.


 Dave, I'll look again and see if I can figure out why the steam is exiting via the brew head and not the wand.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Richard Thomason said:


> Dave, I'll look again and see if I can figure out why the steam is exiting via the brew head and not the wand.


 That's a good idea and there are lots of people on here with a great deal of knowledge that I'm sure will be along to help you.


----------

